# ؟؟؟ممكن طريقة تعبئة غاز المكيف؟؟؟



## arar6 (23 مايو 2011)

عندي دبة غاز r22 
عندي ساعة ب 3 خراطيم أحمر وأصفر وأزرق
نوع المكيف ال جي 2.5 طن
يوجد منفذين للتعبئة واحد في الأنبوب الكبير وواحد في الانبوب الصغير
...........................
س1 / أين وضع كلا من الانابيب ال3 بالساعه؟
س2/ كم ضغط الغاز المفترض؟ والجو حار في عُمان
س3 / من أي منفذ تتم تعبئة الغاز الكبير او الصغر ومال المصطلع العلمي للمنفذين؟

أتمنى منكم الافادة السريعة؟؟


----------



## الذئب الاسود (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم......
بالنسبه للسؤال الاول : الخرطوم الاحمر للضغط العالي 
الازرق للضغط المنخفض
الاصفر خط خدمه , يركب على اسطوان الغاز او الفاكيوم حسب الغرض 
اما بنسب للضغط للمكيف : يكون ضغط السحب اي على الساعه الزرقاء (50_60)psi , اذاكان الجو حار لا تزيد شحن الغاز عن 50 لان الغاز يتمدد في الحر .
اما بنسبه للانابيب , الصغير ضغط عالي والكبير ضغط السحب .
وهنا طرق اخرى للتعبئه وهي الشحن بواسطة المس والامبير والمس يكون بلمس خط السحب وتعبئة الخط وعندما يكون الخط شبه بارد يكون ضغط الغاز جيد وتوقف شحن الغاز .
والامبير يكون بشحن الغاز والجهاز شغال وشبك ساعه الفحص (ساعة امبير شبه الكماشه) على الفاز او النيوتر اي السلك البني او الازرق على التوالي وانت تشحن انضر الى الساعه , وعند زيادة شحنة الغاز يزيد الامبير , وتوقف الشحن عند وصول الامبير للحد الطبيعي المسجل للجهاز . 
واخير اتمنى ان اكون قد ساهمت بالاجابه على سؤالك واذا اردت اي شيئ فانا جاهز للخدمه


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (23 مايو 2011)

اتفق تماما مع اخي المهندس الذئب الاسود وخذ ايضااخي الفاظل الثلاث نقاط في عدادالشحن تحتوي عل اللون الاحمريركب يمين العداد الاصفر في المنتصف الازرق في اليسارطريققه التركيب والشحن ركب الخرطوم الاصفرفي انبوبه الشحن ركب الخرطوم الاحمر في البلف الصغيرعندالكمبرسر وركب الخرطوم الازرق الذي في يسارعداد الشحن في البلف الكبيربجانب البلف السابق عندالكمبرسر الخطوه الثانيه افتح اسطوانه الغازقم بفتح بمفتاح الالن كي في الكمبرسرالبلف الكبيرقم بشحن الغاز اذا الوحده كانت مسبقا خاليه من الغاز ومن ثم قم بعمليه التفريغ عن طريق الضغط على بلف الاخرليخرج بعض الغاز في الهوى الخطوى الثالثه قم بشحنه قليله ايضا وبحث عن طريق رغوه الصابون وجود تسريب اذا لم تجد تسريب ولوحده شغاله قم بعمليه الشحن حتى طعطي القرائه في العداد الازرق ملايقل عن خمسين بار ضع جهاز الكلام ميترفي السلك الكهرباءالداخل للكمبرسروقم بمتابعه قرائه الامبيركلما شحنت اذدادالامبير انظرفي الملصق المدون في الوحده الخارجيه ستجد الواط ول امبير مكتوب في الملصق انضركم امبير الكمبرسر المدون في الملصق وستمرفي الشحن حتى تطابق كلا القرائتين في جهاز الكلام ميتر ونفس الامبير المدون في الملصق وكده تكون انتهيت من عمليه الشحن معلومه اضافيه اسم العداد الاحمرالهاي بريشن (HI)جانب الضغط العالى ولعداد الازرق(Lo) اللوبريشن جانب الضغط المنخفظ وهوى عن طريقه تتم عمليه الشحن في كل وحدات التبريد اسم الجهاز لذي عن طريقه تشحن testing manifold


----------



## arar6 (24 مايو 2011)

أشكركم كل الشكر كفيتم ووفيتم

أنا جيت أعبي المكيف غاز
فلما وضعت الانبوب الازرق بالساعة الزرقاء ووصلته بالانبوب الكبير ظهر الضغط 70 ف قمت بتعبئته الى 80
فهل في ذلك مشكلة
مع انه التبريد ماتحسن كثير مثل سابق عهده
س/ هل الكباستر لها دور في ضعف التبريد؟وكيف يتم فحصها؟وما أسم الجهاز المستخدم؟


----------



## الذئب الاسود (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ....
بنسبه 70 ف انا ما افهمتها , انا بعرف وحدات الضغط ب PSI , Bar
اذا انت بدك الشغل المزبوط انا بنصحك تعمل : افحص الامبير وقارنه مع الامبير الطبيعي للجهاز وانا اعتقد ان (4-4.7 امبير) اذا كان واحد طن , وتقيس ضغط السحب لازم يعطيك بين (50 الى 55 psi) هاد في الوضع الطبيعي وحتمال يوصل 60 psi في الحر , طبعا لازم ايكون الامبير في الحد الطبيعي ,واذا وصل الى 7امبير بيكون بسبب الحر وتمدد الغاز بيعمل ضغط زائد على الماتور ولهذا السبب يسحب امبير اعلى , وخلال هذه العمليه المس خط السحب اذا كان بارد بيكون الجهاز في الوضع الطبيعي والغاز اللي في كافي. ويكون خط الضغط ساخن او قريب من السخونه هاد ازا كان صمام التبخير في الوحده الداخليه اما اذا كان في الوحده الخارجيه يكون خط الضغط بار جدا والسحب شبه بارد.
معلومه مهمه ........ غاز 410A يكون ضغطه عالي , يعني يكون ضغط السحب (110 الى 120) psi .وتكون خراطيم ساعة 410A اسمك من الساعات الاخرى وذلك بسبب الضغط العالي للغاز .


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (24 مايو 2011)

اتتفق مع زميلي المهندس الذئب قم بتقيس كميه الغاز حتتى يصلل الضغط في العداد الازرق 50لان الذياده في الشحنه تؤدي لنتيجه عكسيه وضعف التبريد واذا كانت الشحنه فوق طاقه الكمبرسر يؤدي الى تلفه بعدمده من الزمن اضافه الى عدم اعطاء (تبريدجيد) وكما ذكرزميلي الذئب اثناء عمليه تنقيس كميه الغاز المس بيدك خط الراجع او الانبوبه الكبيره ستلاحظ ستبرد تدريجيا اثناء تنقيس الغاز وحتى تتخلص من الكميه الزايده من الغاز على شرط(يجب ان لاتنقس الضغط عن 50)ستعودالوحده تعمل جيدا كما كانت من قبل امابنسبه للكبسترطالما الكمبرسر ولمراوح شغاله معناه الكبستر(صالح) لاان الكبستر وضيفته تخزين الشحنه الكهربائيه واعطاء طاقه اضافيه للكمبرسر ولمروحه عندبدايه التشغيل اما اذا اصاب جسم الكبسترانتفاخ اوتدفق من داخله زيت يجب استبداله ومن طرق فحصه قم باخراجه كليا واحضر سلك ولمبه افصل السلكين عن بعضهما وقم بتوصيل السلك الاول وادخل فيه الكهرباء ووصله للمبه مباشره اي سلك اللاين وقم بتوصيل السلك الثاني في النيوترن ومن ثم اوصله (اوولا للكبستر ومن ثم للمبه) للتكتمل دائره اللمبه اذا اشتغلت اللمبه معناه الكبستر جيد واذا لم تشتغل اللمبه اوطنطفئ وتشتغل معنا الكبسترغيرجيد طريقه اخري يوجد في محل بيع الاجهزه الكهربائيه جهاز خاص يمكن ان تستخدمه بدل الطريقه الاولى لفحص الكبستر تمنياتي لك بتوفيق


----------



## arar6 (27 مايو 2011)

الذئب الاسود قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> بنسبه 70 ف انا ما افهمتها , انا بعرف وحدات الضغط ب PSI , Bar
> اذا انت بدك الشغل المزبوط انا بنصحك تعمل : افحص الامبير وقارنه مع الامبير الطبيعي للجهاز وانا اعتقد ان (4-4.7 امبير) اذا كان واحد طن , وتقيس ضغط السحب لازم يعطيك بين (50 الى 55 psi) هاد في الوضع الطبيعي وحتمال يوصل 60 psi في الحر , طبعا لازم ايكون الامبير في الحد الطبيعي ,واذا وصل الى 7امبير بيكون بسبب الحر وتمدد الغاز بيعمل ضغط زائد على الماتور ولهذا السبب يسحب امبير اعلى , وخلال هذه العمليه المس خط السحب اذا كان بارد بيكون الجهاز في الوضع الطبيعي والغاز اللي في كافي. ويكون خط الضغط ساخن او قريب من السخونه هاد ازا كان صمام التبخير في الوحده الداخليه اما اذا كان في الوحده الخارجيه يكون خط الضغط بار جدا والسحب شبه بارد.
> معلومه مهمه ........ غاز 410A يكون ضغطه عالي , يعني يكون ضغط السحب (110 الى 120) psi .وتكون خراطيم ساعة 410A اسمك من الساعات الاخرى وذلك بسبب الضغط العالي للغاز .


 بنسبه 70 ف انا ما افهمتها ...

اقصد ضغط ال psi في الساعه الزرقاء موصلى بالانبوب الكبير ظهرت 70psi وانا زدت الى 80psi
فهل هناك تاثير سلبي...


----------



## الذئب الاسود (27 مايو 2011)

اخي ان هيك بتعمل زياده عن الحد المطلوب وهذا بادي الى انهاك الماتور وممكن ان يتلف بسبب الضغط الزائد , الحد المسموح به هو 55psi وممكن يزيد الى 60 في وقت الحر بسبب التمدداي تمدد الغاز .ان زياد الغاز تؤدي الى زيادة الامبير المسحوب للماتور وهذا يؤثر سلبا على الماتور والحل هو تنفيس الغاز الى حد 50


----------



## arar6 (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم.....


----------



## nouri ahmed (18 يوليو 2013)

مرحباااااا بيكم جميعاااا
لذي سؤال و ارجو المساعدة منكم كيفية تعبيئة مكيف السيارات
ارجو الايجاااااابة علي السؤااال


----------

